# Separation of Lolcow and Non-Lolcow Discussion



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay, so there's a bit of a problem. The Lolcow board is not doing its job.

Lets do a pop quiz. Identify the lolcows.

*A. Christian Weston Chandler
B. The Furry Fandom
C. Wizardchan
D. Donald Trump
E. Five Nights at Freddy's Fandom
F. Pixyteri
G. North Korea
H. Supreme Glorious Leader Kim Jung-Un*



Spoiler: Answers



A. True
B. False
C. True
D. False
E. False
F. True
G. False
H. False



A long time ago, we had an issue where CWC's board was becoming about others. People would ask questions like, "How is a Chris like ADF?", or "Would PixyTeri and Chris be able to make a couple?" and other shit like that. In off-topic, we had threads for Wizardchan and a few other weirdos. This is what led to the creation of the Lolcow General board.

However, now there's a similar problem. Instead of getting threads about lolcows, we're getting groups. I am more tolerant of things like Wizardchan and SlutHate getting their own boards because they sort of function as a single, autonomous creature where everyone believes pretty much the same thing and share the same set of common faults.

The Furry Fandom, FNAF fandom, Lolita Fandom, etc do not do this. They are not all flawed in the same way, and their threads are usually people _from_ the fandom outing each other and causing drama. They post screencaps that "disruptive" or "problematic" people make and then take turns bashing it because they're _totally_ not like that.

I propose that all fandom and community watch threads get their own board separate from the Lolcow board, which will instead focus entirely on individuals.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

I think this is a good idea for some. But most lolcows really do not need or deserve their own boards. I can guarantee a lot of them would have maybe 3-4 threads and would die shortly thereafter til something happens.

Also how would the approval process go over? I'm assuming if every lolcow will now be a board instead of a thread there would need to be a pre-approval process for new cows.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Watcher said:


> I think this is a good idea for some. But most lolcows really do not need or deserve their own boards. I can guarantee a lot of them would have maybe 3-4 threads and would die shortly thereafter til something happens.
> 
> Also how would the approval process go over? I'm assuming if every lolcow will now be a board instead of a thread there would need to be a pre-approval process for new cows.


No ... Threads like "Five Nights at Freddy's Fandom" would go to a board called *Community Watch* or something.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a good idea, actually. The lolcow board is kinda cluttered the way it is now.


----------



## LegoTugboat (Aug 10, 2015)

When would this split happen, roughly?


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

LegoTugboat said:


> When would this split happen, roughly?


Whenever I do it.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Aug 10, 2015)

What about a lolcow sub-board for groups? If it's posted in the main board, it has to be about a single (or maybe a handful) of explicitly identifiable people. If it's a Stampede, it goes in the Herd sub-board.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

I dunno, tbh it just feels a little unnecessary to have another board solely for a handful of communities just because they don't fall into the definition of "lolcows"


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 10, 2015)

I find the fandom threads boring for the most part. It's a lot more interesting when the focus is on one person.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 10, 2015)

Isn't the tag system used to filter specfic types of lolcows? Isn't that working well enough?


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> What about a lolcow sub-board for groups? If it's posted in the main board, it has to be about a single (or maybe a handful) of explicitly identifiable people. If it's a Stampede, it goes in the Herd sub-board.


This is what the tag system does currently and it is ineffective.



Watcher said:


> I dunno, tbh it just feels a little unnecessary to have another board solely for a handful of communities just because they don't fall into the definition of "lolcows" despite people wanting to discuss them.


The idea is to encourage intracommunity drama. With room to breathe, I think we could fan flames that are already burning.



Valiant said:


> Isn't the tag system used to filter specfic types of lolcows? Isn't that working well enough?


No. It's also not addressing the issue where non-lolcow communities (i.e. the difference between Wizardchan and FNAF Fandom) well enough.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do it. The stampede tags and such were really dumb to me and they don't do a good job.


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 10, 2015)

Some topics blur the line between individuals and communities. Several tumblr threads have started out with people mocking a subgroup or fandom at large and then focusing that down on individual users. Would these people get their own threads in a separate board? It seems kind of inelegant.

Would the purpose of these boards be to focus on a community as a way of weeding out specific lolcows? Isn't that what lolcow general is kind of for?


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

DuskEngine said:


> Some topics blur the line between individuals and communities. Several tumblr threads have started out with people mocking a subgroup or fandom at large and then focusing that down on individual users. Would these people get their own threads in a separate board? It seems kind of inelegant.


They would if they were a big enough target, sure.



DuskEngine said:


> Would the purpose of these boards be to focus on a community as a way of weeding out specific lolcows? Isn't that what lolcow general is kind of for?


No. The purpose would be for people to either observe a community or oust a community that they belong to. Right now a big complaint is that "people in these are usually a part of them". But to me, that's no problem. They know what's insane in a community better than anyone else.

But yes. If a person "graduated" they'd get their own thread.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 10, 2015)

Just do a better job of letting people know what the joke is.


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't see the issue with it. It sucks to have a thread about a specific sperg get buried because more broad 'community' threads inherently attract more posting. Y'know with them being about multiple people and all.


----------



## Glaive (Aug 10, 2015)

My question is what is the purpose of the separation?

Are you trying to use the new Community Watch board as a containment board for these groups that include our borderline not-every-member-is-like-that topic, in addition of the other actual lolcow communities?  Or are you trying to separate lolcow groups from individuals on TOP of completely removing those borderline groups from site discussion completely.

I recommend that should the split be made, that the borderline questionable lolcow community discussion still be allowed within the Community Watch board.
Because frankly people are still going to want to discuss things like the furry fandom even if they are not textbook definitions of "lolcows", that's just nitpicking the semantics.
Should the split be made it should be done for ease of browsing and less need for staff intervention.  There is no need to axe popular topics like Furries just over terminology.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Glaive said:


> My question is what is the purpose of the separation?


To allow for generic, non-lolcow drama that incites entire communities.

There's pent up energy. I can either smother it to focus the board, or move it out so it can grow.

IN OTHER WORDS DEAR GLAIVE,
_the fire rises_.


----------



## Gensdupays (Aug 10, 2015)

I think it would be a decent idea in theory, but far too often threads about groups/fandoms become full of trollshielding, shitposting, and off-topic stuff.



Null said:


> They are not all flawed in the same way, and their threads are usually people _from_ the fandom outing each other and causing drama. They post screencaps that "disruptive" or "problematic" people make and then take turns bashing it because they're _totally_ not like that.



This is literally the exact problem that you could have with them. I mean, I've seen some users say that they're fine with people in fandoms hiding their power level when they air out dirty laundry that's funny, but that might be really far off from "lolcow" stuff. If the board were to be made, I'm not sure even a Powerlevel rating would keep the sperginess in check. I'm just concerned we'd have a board full of Steven Universe threads or get increasingly niche in the terms of fandoms/groups we cover.

At worst, we could get one asshole from a small group coming in and trying to make us into his epic ween personal army to take down his enemies in the Brazilian bird watching community. I'm just thinking worst case scenario here.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> This is literally the exact problem that you could have with them. I mean, I've seen some users say that they're fine with people in fandoms hiding their power level when they air out dirty laundry that's funny, but that might be really far off from "lolcow" stuff. If the board were to be made, I'm not sure even a Powerlevel rating would keep the sperginess in check. I'm just concerned we'd have a board full of Steven Universe threads.


Sounds like people just need to be meaner. We need more of @Dynastia to spook people.


----------



## Glaive (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> To allow for generic, non-lolcow drama that incites entire communities.
> 
> There's pent up energy. I can either smother it to focus the board, or move it out so it can grow.



Great, I'm totally behind this then. 
It wasn't clear to me if you were allowing ALL community discussion at first.  Since as you pointed out some are indeed not really by the books lolcows.  Yet they are all still worthy of our continued watchful eye for the needed point and laugh session.  Carry on.


----------



## Gensdupays (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Sounds like people just need to be meaner. We need more of @Dynastia to spook people.


I don't want to misquote or misrepresent our own @Meowthkip, but I think they originated the comment that as long as power levels were kept in check, we shouldn't care about people from fandoms coming here to air dirty laundry/update on funny things. I mean, I'm pretty sure the lolita thread was started by someone in that fandom.


----------



## anusaurus (Aug 10, 2015)

Why isn't "Null" on that list?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 10, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Isn't the tag system used to filter specfic types of lolcows? Isn't that working well enough?


There is a tagging system?


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

anusaurus said:


> Why isn't "Null" on that list?


I didn't want to make it too easy


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> There is a tagging system?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 10, 2015)

Didn't we have a subforum in Lolcow in which threads about groups of people were designated for a bit? Blue Pill, right?


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Aug 10, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> I don't want to misquote or misrepresent our own @Meowthkip, but I think they originated the comment that as long as power levels were kept in check, we shouldn't care about people from fandoms coming here to air dirty laundry/update on funny things. I mean, I'm pretty sure the lolita thread was started by someone in that fandom.



I'm pretty sure most fandom-related thread content is from people within said fandoms so I don't think anyone has any real issue with that kinda stuff (unless of course they're a trollshielding sperg but even then that's content in itself). I mean a furfag is obviously gonna have more knowledge of the horrible nooks and cranny's of furfaggotry and as a result be better at digging up content than someone who doesn't know how say F-List works.


----------



## Roosechu (Aug 10, 2015)

Hailing from a rotting house in Indonesia I say YES.
The lolcow board is too generic and since the userbase is becoming somewhat massive, topics get buried the dsy after they are opened...and this is not good for the farms.
Let's have a specific board for groups.
Also, why don't we have a specific board for shuddercows too?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 10, 2015)

The thing is usually when people make threads about fandom-based drama it shows that they are also likely to be associated with that community heavily and are more like call-outs then actual lolcows found out in 'the great field'.


----------



## Gensdupays (Aug 10, 2015)

Valiant said:


> The thing is usually when people make threads about fandom-based drama it shows that they are also likely to be associated with that community heavily and are more like call-outs then actual lolcows found out in 'the great field'.


Funny is funny, and as long as they give details and don't make it seem like a demand for a personal army, I'm not sure association matters. Especially if they're able to step outside of their fandom bubble and bring drama here, that itself says that they're looking for something/interested in providing a laugh.


----------



## KingQueen (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Sounds like people just need to be meaner. We need more of @Dynastia to spook people.


I support this part of the plan. You fucking faggots.

Personally, I just ignore threads I think are boring. I don't even know what Freddy Got Fingered Fandom or whatever it even is.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 10, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> as long as power levels were kept in check, we shouldn't care about people from fandoms coming here to air dirty laundry/update on funny things.


Why shouldn't we want spergs who come here to powerlevel themselves? Halal cow is tastiest cow.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 10, 2015)

DuskEngine said:


> Some topics blur the line between individuals and communities. Several tumblr threads have started out with people mocking a subgroup or fandom at large and then focusing that down on individual users. Would these people get their own threads in a separate board? It seems kind of inelegant.
> 
> Would the purpose of these boards be to focus on a community as a way of weeding out specific lolcows? Isn't that what lolcow general is kind of for?



I dunno how true this is for other boards, but Tumblr is a fucking spidernest. Without getting into it too deeply, a _lot_ of cows on Social Networking interconnect. When these do happen it's usually easier to just keep the scope centered on the original cow and their own relevance without going on a tangent too deeply. If a given cow's attendant cows turn out to be viable, then give them their own threads in turn, but otherwise focus on the prime beef.

S'what I've been endeavoring to do with the lolcows I've chronicled for the Wiki at least.


----------



## Zvantastika (Aug 10, 2015)

Valiant said:


> The thing is usually when people make threads about fandom-based drama it shows that they are also likely to be associated with that community heavily and are more like call-outs then actual lolcows found out in 'the great field'.


Isn't that kind of the point of a thread?, pointing out a find and let other kiwis decide if the target is indeed a lolcow (leading to several replies in a thread) or simply ignore and let the thread die since the thread wasn't good enough (not enough info, personal grudges from op, lolcow not interesting enough, etc)?.
Sure, some people might have knowledge or even be part of a fandom which we could possibly make fun of (furries for example), but just being part of that fandom doesn't makes you a lolcow, so it's kind of paranoid to judge the OP inmediately if he's just trying to provide information on someone who is really fucked up in said fandom. We all can judge OP and the lolcow in question with some digging of our own, I believe.

So yeah, I'm ok with having Lolcow discussion (for an individual) and non-lolcow discussion (for groups). If someone in non-lolcow manages to be crazy enough, we could easily upgrade him to lolcow discussion and focus just on that person while still being able to talk about whatever crazy obsession this person came from in non-lolcow.


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Aug 10, 2015)

The lolcow board itself needs to be broken up. The lol-cows with the richest content such as Shaner are the ones that draw the biggest traffic. The ones with the more mediocre content might be better off being segregated, maybe in a separate forum or just in a collective thread.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Aug 10, 2015)

I definitely agree with this. Community discussion is fine, but there's just so many threads with such a loose definition of "lolcow" that its getting a bit overboard. I'm all for a separate "insert group name here" section.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Sounds like people just need to be meaner. We need more of @Dynastia to spook people.


You need Foulmouth and A-Stump.

And I don't see how wizchan is much different from furfags as far as groups go.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

OBAMATRON said:


> You need Foulmouth and A-Stump.


Nobody needs them.



OBAMATRON said:


> And I don't see how wizchan is much different from furfags as far as groups go.


I was thinking about that too. I may be wrong there.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

Totally support this. It would be way easier to browse.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you worry about the boards straying too far into just general sperging/ discussion? We've had that issue with the resident bronies or SU or other fandoms fans here where they hijack the lolcow threads and treat them as general discussions


----------



## noooooway (Aug 10, 2015)

cat said:


> Do you worry about the boards straying too far into just general sperging/ discussion? We've had that issue with the resident bronies or SU or other fandoms fans here where they hijack the lolcow threads and treat them as general discussions


thats my biggest concern. if youre gonna do this (and if you arent, actually) please make it very clear NOT to talk about the work in question in these threads


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

cat said:


> Do you worry about the boards straying too far into just general sperging/ discussion? We've had that issue with the resident bronies or SU or other fandoms fans here where they hijack the lolcow threads and treat them as general discussions


Probably. I don't know how to curb that without just telling people to start being massive cunts all the time though.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 10, 2015)

The lolcow board is way too crowded.  We've reached the point where threads that were replied to earlier in the day drop to the fifth page so I have to dig past a bunch of threads about retarded brony fur fags and the like to get my updates on whether Nick Bate is getting raped in prison and if Kengle has made any more atrocious sculptures.  The more compartmentalized the forum is, the better.  I love being able to avoid tumblr hugbox drama and personal army bnullshit that it encourages simply by avoiding that subforum. on the other hand, I can make sure I can dig through ADF's histrionics and stay up to date on his content.  I don't see any negatives from doing this other than rustling autistic's jimmies with overloading their senses with too many forums.


----------



## Locksnap (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Probably. I don't know how to curb that without just telling people to start being massive cunts all the time though.


I would suggest making it much clearer that derailing topics in that way is rule-breaking and encourage the reporting of offending posts. Most of the people who derail these topics into discussion of related media are really fucking dense and shitting on them just makes them go away for a little bit. It doesn't solve the issue.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Locksnap said:


> I would suggest making it much clearer that derailing topics in that way is rule-breaking and encourage the reporting of offending posts. Most of the people who derail these topics into discussion of related media are really fucking dense and shitting on them just makes them go away for a little bit. It doesn't solve the issue.


Okay. The forum is due for a bit of an upgrade. I'll wait for America to wake up before doing anything.


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 10, 2015)

I like the idea in theory however such a forum would need some kind of 'trollshield' rating and tight, pro active (dedicated?) moderation otherwise it will just turn into endless pages of 'i m totally better than x'  and any actual drama will become drowned in spergs talking about what colour thomaschu the trainhog should be etc


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 10, 2015)

Normally I would think this kind of split is unnecesssry, but the recent trainwreck that was the Lolita thread kinda edged me more in the opposite side.  Honestly, I think that fandom topics can bring up some rather hilarious lolcow milk.  We got quite a few idiots from when the Furry thread was popular, for one.  The thing is that most people can get inherently defensive about their fandom, moreso if it's a big part of their life (hobby, side job, etc.), so it just becomes really easy for power leveling and sperging to crop up.  Putting it into another board allows for a greater focus on the individual lolcows and at least keeps the massive sperging in one part, so this might be a good idea.  Hopefully this doesn't result in Entersphere II: Attack of the Clones.



Roosechu said:


> Also, why don't we have a specific board for shuddercows too?


Kinda disagree?  The line between lolcow and shuddercow can be kinda blurry imo.  Someone like Nick Bate is a full horrorcow and it becomes hard to laugh at him with the shit he's guilty of, but there's some other idiots like the entire Loveshy community and (debatably) Len, who are too incompetent that even their pathetic attempts at being edgy or unmerving just come off as quite hilarious.  Just my two cents.



Thundersteam said:


> The lolcow board itself needs to be broken up. The lol-cows with the richest content such as Shaner are the ones that draw the biggest traffic. The ones with the more mediocre content might be better off being segregated, maybe in a separate forum or just in a collective thread.


I personally disagree, but only because lolcows that get their own boards either die off extremely fast because they get too much attention (GK) or attract a shit ton of spergs that it turns into an autism minefield (Entersphere).  Separating groups from lolcows should make sure things are tidy enough.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 10, 2015)

From what I'm getting from this, this would make the board easier to navigate, and also establish a mine field for possible future LoLcows to loose a hoof in & go full frontal Halal. Both good ideas.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 10, 2015)

making individual subforums for every single fandom is pointless and would end up dead. however, you need to categorise the topics in the Lolcow sforum so it doesn't look like such a mess. just by going down the list in the 'general lolcow' section i can see that seperate subforums for Furry and DeviantArt would clean it up a bit.


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> making individual subforums for every single fandom is pointless and would end up dead. however, you need to categorise the topics in the Lolcow sforum so it doesn't look like such a mess. just by going down the list in the 'general lolcow' section i can see that seperate subforums for Furry and DeviantArt would clean it up a bit.


The idea isn't to make subforums for every fandom, it's to segregate fandom and community threads from individual threads.


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 10, 2015)

I like the fandom threads, especially since it gives me a chance to vent about shitty fan people I've had to deal with (especially since I go to and staff a lot of cons and have definitely noticed people in certain fandoms overall act worse than others). I'm fine with them having a containment board though.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> The idea isn't to make subforums for every fandom, it's to segregate fandom and community threads from individual threads.


ok, well my suggestion still stands, at the moment it's hard to work out what's what because you have threads about specific subjects sandwiched in between 2 threads that go something like 'what lolcow are you?, take the test!'


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 10, 2015)

I've always loathed those fandom and group threads because most of them devolve into unfunny circlejerking and trollshielding from the same people who happen to be part of those groups rather than about anyone in there actually doing something of interest. If a whole different section is going to be made for this, the moderation is going to have to be top heavy and the place has to be closely monitored, similar to how Disco is now so that at least there will be some kind of order going on.


----------



## Gaol (Aug 10, 2015)

A fandom board would make everything much better to be honest, you wouldn't have to have as many moderators in just one board and could spread them. But as people have said, half of the time it just devolves into shitposting and bashing, or people talking among themselves using the board instead of taking it to PM.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Probably. I don't know how to curb that without just telling people to start being massive cunts all the time though.



How about very public bans. Or just 4Chan style (User was warned for this post)


----------



## Null (Aug 10, 2015)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> How about very public bans. Or just 4Chan style (User was warned for this post)


We have something like that, but I don't think we use it very often.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> We have something like that, but I don't think we use it very often.


I just think that publicly explaining why others are getting in trouble may help with behavior a little bit. It helps to enforce the "unwritten rules" and also shows people what is and isn't crossing the line. Plus, if someone persistently breaks the rules, we can all laugh at them.
Also, admins can write sarcastic shit in there and make the person getting warned something of a temporary laughingstock, so there's that strong social censure aspect as well.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Okay, so there's a bit of a problem. The Lolcow board is not doing its job.
> ...
> I propose that all fandom and community watch threads get their own board separate from the Lolcow board, which will instead focus entirely on individuals.



Y'know, I've been noticing a similar problem.
Nobody seems to remember what a lolcow is anymore.
Even though the definition is right there in the name "Lolcow".
A lolcow is *NOT* "some annoying jerk I dislike"; it is "some flaky weirdo _*who does bizarre and amusing things*_ and _*can be prodded into doing amusing things*_."
Like in the in list you offered: 
Sure, Donald Trump is annoying jerk.....but he is joylessly unfunny and nothing he does qualify as "lulz." Ergo, *not* a lolcow.
If Trump started acting more like Toronto's Mayor Rob Ford and less like boring old Donald Trump, he might qualify for the "flaky weirdo" clause of the definition.
If Trump could be triggered -- at will, on command, reliably -- into *literally* spazzing out in public just by yelling "Mexicannnnns!" at him, then he might qualify for the "can be prodded" clause of the definition.
Sad thing is, he is a jerk, but not a lulzy one.
Same goes for the LessWrong guy. He may run his site like a tyrannical asshole, but he, too, is joylessly unfunny.
Same reason: a jerk, but not a lulzy one.

Like the header states:

*Lolcows are people and groups whose eccentric or foolish behavior can be "milked" for amusement and laughs.*
So....
If they don't generate lulz, then they are not a lolcow.
If they can't be "milked", then they are not a lolcow.


----------



## DrunkTails (Aug 10, 2015)

For me a lolcow has always been one who spergs and tard rages from silly things (Chris's entire lolcow career, Brianna Wu's privilege checking, Moviebob's general stupidity). Just clustering groups of like minded people together doesn't really make them lolcow worthy.

For example the Fnaf fandom is full of different types of people. Some are fans of the game series whilst others are lore lovers. Are they lolcow material? Not really. Then there are the shipper folks (the foxy x mangle, chica x bonnie etc). Unless they go all out crazy, they aren't really lolcows.

And then there are the really crazy ones. The ones whose work on the internet screams "look at me! Im nuts!". I can't remember who it was, but there is a thread here that is about a person whose otherkin is Springtrap (a haunted animatronic which contains the remains of a child murderer whose victims haunt the fnaf animatronics). These are what I consider lolcows, people whose eccentric behaviour makes them stand out from the grey pile of crazy grey goo like rays of light.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2015)

DrunkTails said:


> For example the Fnaf fandom is full of different types of people. Some are fans of the game series whilst others are lore lovers. Are they lolcow material? Not really. Then there are the shipper folks (the foxy x mangle, chica x bonnie etc). Unless they go all out crazy, they aren't really lolcows.



people who white knight lolcow fandoms are lolcows


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> The Furry Fandom, FNAF fandom, Lolita Fandom, etc do not do this. They are not all flawed in the same way, and their threads are usually people _from_ the fandom outing each other and causing drama. They post screencaps that "disruptive" or "problematic" people make and then take turns bashing it because they're _totally_ not like that.


not all people who post in lolcow threads act like this! Those guys give legit posters like me a bad name.


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 10, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> At worst, we could get one asshole from a small group coming in and trying to make us into his epic cool guy personal army to take down his enemies in the Brazilian bird watching community. I'm just thinking worst case scenario here.


That's not really the worst case scenario, single offenders like that can be relatively easily identified and laughed at. Your other scenario, with the forum gradually filling up with people who come here to sperg and trollshield is a worse one, but we're dealing with an already poisoned well in terms of that. The damage has already been done, the fandom trollshielders and spergs already walk among us(see : Stevens Universe thread, fandom threads and Enter boards) so I don't think that this particular change would doom us.



Jon-Kacho said:


> Why shouldn't we want spergs who come here to powerlevel themselves? Halal cow is tastiest cow.


With very few exceptions the Halal net catches people who are uncomfortably close to the average user of this site, which means that trollshielding will intensify unbearably. Further, the 'Farms have a bunch of people who have powerleveled massively with their mental illnesses or weird desires, yet they're not Halal. Why? Mostly it boils down to lack of actual content that would make them actual lolcows or we're making an exception because they're well-liked as people. Which I'm fine with, but it means that Halal threads are not a particularly effective tool in curbing powerleveling because most users are just too boring to be actually lolcows. And for every one that's halal'd, there's 10 that fly just low enough that the radar won't spot them.


----------



## DrunkTails (Aug 10, 2015)

cat said:


> people who white knight lolcow fandoms are lolcows



That one too.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 10, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> The damage has already been done, the fandom trollshielders and spergs already walk among us(see : Stevens Universe thread, fandom threads and Enter boards) so I don't think that this particular change would doom us.



There's actually a Steven Universe thread for actual fans of the show, in Multimedia, presumably to keep the lolcow thread from turning into a discussion of the show.  It's worked about as well as you would expect.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 10, 2015)

I think we should just ban all people from childrens cartoon fandoms.


----------



## RequiredName (Aug 10, 2015)

The porcupines don't get hugs because they've got quills all the time.


----------



## champthom (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm one to kinda prefer a more narrow definition of what constitutes a lolcow but I also recognize that a lolcow isn't necessarily limited to someone who's obsesses over anime or video games, has poor personal appearance and hygiene, and screams at people via social media. I swore at one point, we had a more open definition of lolcow which might have created problems. As has always been my issue, I'm not fond when people use the lolcow board to attack people or groups they personally dislike using the environment of lolcow board to have a sympathetic audience. That's how /cow/ was for a while, though there was an implied personal army element to it as well. 

A board just for Internet jut jobs and weirdos who aren't strictly lolcows might be reasonable just so we can all have a laugh about people.


----------



## 2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

cat said:


> people who white knight lolcow fandoms are lolcows


What exactly constitutes a lolcow fandom?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2015)

2003 said:


> What exactly constitutes a lolcow fandom?




bronies, furries, etc. basically anything absorbed by manchildren


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Aug 10, 2015)

Judging someone by weird content alone is not enough. Both eccentric individuals and lolcows produce weird or bizarre content.
But there is a difference: It's how they react to being criticized that sets them apart. Lolcows lash out in a humorous way to perceived trolling. The more you poke them, the more milk you get.
Eccentric individuals on the other hand don't. They simply produce or don't produce regardless of being poked or prodded.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm seriously getting the feeling this is just going to cause more problems. I mean it hasn't even happened yet and people are already bring up a ton of likely issues that don't currently exist or aren't currently bad. If the major problem is "lolcow board is too crowded" surely there are other solutions that don't open up a huge can of worms?  I feel like I've gone back in time and am watching a discussion about opening up the Mr. Enter board.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Aug 10, 2015)

A good idea although I'd be a little worried that trollshielders will join en masse and it'll turn into a cliquey mess. (With furrys especially)


Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> How about very public bans. Or just 4Chan style (User was warned for this post)


I dunno, that sounds like it might end up being like Something Awful if mods start abusing their power (CHECK YOUR PRIVILEGE MODS), the ratings system work pretty well for people getting a general idea about their behavior but in general that sounds good if it's just used in rare circumstances like it is now.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Aug 10, 2015)

Inb4 Entersphere 2.0


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 10, 2015)

See, I get the feeling this is what people think will happen:
-Community board is created, freeing up space on the lolcow board.
-Members of fandoms start outing drama and cows in their fandoms. Hilarity ensues.
-Cows and whiteknights join to poorly defend themselves and their fandom. Kiwis keep their cool and mock them, finding new cows in the process. Hilarity ensues.
-Kiwis cause inter-fandom fighting and drama by mere existence of the threads and board. Entire fandoms crash and burn. Kiwis are heroes for producing infinite milk. Hilarity ensues.

What will actually happen:
-Community board is created, freeing up space on the lolcow board. Things start out well.
-Whiteknights, spastics and assorted NJA clones start arguments with Kiwis over whether or not certain fandoms are cows. Threads become debates over whether or not they are lolcows and what exactly constitutes "funny." Mods have to intervene.
-Multiple warnings are issued to stop doing this shit. The powerlevel rating needs to be explained again. Maybe a new rating or warning system is established, creating more work for the mods. Replies get sent to Spergatory.
-@Dynastia and @cat troll the shit out of the boards, eventually causing some kind of autistic shistorm that pisses off Null or another mod in a bad mood.  Everyone gets a talking-to.
-People derail threads to sperg over the fandom. More warnings are issued. Threads are locked/moved to Spergatory.
-Null finally gets tired of dealing with the board and deletes it and yells at everyone. Everyone agrees that none of the threads were all that funny in the first place.

I mean honestly which do you think is more likely.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Aug 10, 2015)

melty said:


> See, I get the feeling this is what people think will happen:
> -Community board is created, freeing up space on the lolcow board.
> -Members of fandoms start outing drama and cows in their fandoms. Hilarity ensues.
> -Cows and whiteknights join to poorly defend themselves and their fandom. Kiwis keep their cool and mock them, finding new cows in the process. Hilarity ensues.
> ...



So, basically, you're saying it'll end up as this:


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> Sounds like people just need to be meaner. We need more of @Dynastia to spook people.



Make me and @cat moderators of the retarded autistic drama-community boards we'll be terrible at it and freely abuse our moderator powers it'll be funny.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Make me and @cat moderators of the retarded autistic drama-community boards we'll be terrible at it and freely abuse our moderator powers it'll be funny.



You especially would be great there. Think about it, you would now be able to clean up your own messes. No need for a personal janitor, because you are the janitor for you. Hellblazer would not even have to patrol it because you would clean up after yourself. 

The idea is more perfect than you could ever imagine!


----------



## Microlab (Aug 10, 2015)

The Entersphere did a good job at isolating the worst posters, though, which would have been good in the long run if the guys bad enough to get banned hadn't only come here for Enter in the first place.

So maybe in the Worst Case Scenario Entersphere 2.0, we'll at least get rid of some shit kiwis who've been going under the radar...?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Why? Mostly it boils down to lack of actual content that would make them actual lolcows or we're making an exception because they're well-liked as people. Which I'm fine with, but it means that Halal threads are not a particularly effective tool in curbing powerleveling because most users are just too boring to be actually lolcows. And for every one that's halal'd, there's 10 that fly just low enough that the radar won't spot them.



I see a lot of times that people will powerlevel to prove a point when discussing a cow; I remember someone posting in the Dobson thread that "getting shot with a squirt gun is not tantamount to watching someone die", exposing in the rest of the post that they themselves have actual PTSD.

Let's say you were to admit that you had epilepsy and I wanted to, say, kill you, I would post a big animated GIF of flashing colors in a thread you were active in. In fact, that actually happened once to a forum dedicated to people with epilepsy. Another fun fact, it wasn't perpetrated by one guy, it was more like twenty.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 10, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> You especially would be great there. Think about it, you would now be able to clean up your own messes. No need for a personal janitor, because you are the janitor for you. Hellblazer would not even have to patrol it because you would clean up after yourself.
> 
> The idea is more perfect than you could ever imagine!



Like I'd ever clean anything up.


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm fine with the separation as long as I can still talk shit about whatever is defined as non-lolcow


----------



## KingQueen (Aug 10, 2015)

Is this thread really for real? Like, people have a problem with it? Who gives a fuck how admin organizes the threads? If you post relevant shit, then it doesn't affect you at all. If you post bullshit, then you can fuck off back to Tumblr where you can blog about your feelings and maintain the delusion anyone cares.


----------



## The Lone Wanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

You sound like a man with a plan.


----------



## Pac (Aug 10, 2015)

@Null Just nuke them all, you gutless motherfucking! ! Nuke them all! =D

Good idea. I think it's a good idea to have a board for a collective of individuals and another board for specific individuals of interest. At the very least, browsing and finding a specific topic of interest should become easier and more accessible.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Like I'd ever clean anything up.



I always have to clean up


----------



## 2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

cat said:


> bronies, furries, etc. basically anything absorbed by manchildren


So every fandom then


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 10, 2015)

If any subforum needs the powerlevel rating available it's gonna be this one.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 10, 2015)

Null said:


> We have something like that, but I don't think we use it very often.



That actually is a handy tool. I didn't know it existed until Alan used it the other day.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

can someone fill me in on what the difference is between a 'Kiwi' and...well....the opposite

i'm trying to understand this community but it's so much different from what i'm used to


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> can someone fill me in on what the difference is between a 'Kiwi' and...well....the opposite
> 
> i'm trying to understand this community but it's so much different from what i'm used to



Kiwis are lolcows who haven't been discovered yet.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Kiwis are lolcows who haven't been discovered yet.


thats what i was thinking, i just needed it clarified

the only reason to obsess over people this much is to prove to yourself that you're less autistic than they are


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> thats what i was thinking, i just needed it clarified
> 
> the only reason to obsess over people this much is to prove to yourself that you're less autistic than they are



Yeah, it's basically passive-aggressive trollshielding. 90% of us bolster our fragile self-esteem by saying _"At least I'm not as spastic as Chris"_ and then maybe 10% of us (the cool ones, like me) bolster our fragile self-esteem by saying _"At least I'm not as spastic as the other 90%."_


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

lol @John Daker @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid disliking that only confirms the fact that you're in denial


----------



## John Daker (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> lol @John Daker @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid disliking that only confirms the fact that you're in denial


I disagreed, not disliked. That's an entirely separate rating, friend :^)


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

John Daker said:


> I disagreed, not disliked. That's an entirely separate rating, friend :^)


 lol ok then........


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> lol ok then........



You seemed to take that quite seriously. Are you okay, man?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> lol ok then........



You are good at what you do. You should join us, we will appreciate you more than whatever chickenshit outfit you're currently running with.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> You seemed to take that quite seriously. Are you okay, man?


did you just try to do the equivalent of 'u mad bro' ?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> You are good at what you do. You should join us, we will appreciate you more than whatever chickenshit outfit you're currently running with.


how much are you paying?


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> did you just try to do the equivalent of 'u mad bro' ?



Me pull a quiet subtle equivalent to a known meme on a person who comes from EDF? 

Nah man, you just took our clearly arbitrary ratings system that are as noted as a joke as a pretty serious thing. I was concerned about your psyche and wanted to check up.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> Me pull a quiet subtle equivalent to a known meme on a person who comes from EDF?


lol you know that trying to throw it back towards me doesn't hide the fact that you're annoyed at me being here. 'cmon guys lets try embarrassing the ED guy'


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> lol you know that trying to throw it back towards me doesn't hide the fact that you're annoyed at me being here. 'cmon guys lets try embarrassing the ED guy'



Just letting you know you should have chat access by now. Come say hi!


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Just letting you know you should have chat access by now. Come say hi!


soon, i'm cooking atm


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> lol you know that trying to throw it back towards me doesn't hide the fact that you're annoyed at me being here. 'cmon guys lets try embarrassing the ED guy'



Embarrass, why would anyone do that? Besides I really doubt I could ever embarrass you.



Dynastia said:


> Just letting you know you should have chat access by now. Come say hi!



I think he needs to be here for 3 full days. An admin or mod could maybe bypass that for him.

Edit: I guess the 3 day rule was bypassed.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> how much are you paying?



We pay nothing more than the satisfaction that you will stop being such a tryhard. We will teach you, allow us to take you under our wing.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 11, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> We pay nothing more than the satisfaction that you will stop being such a tryhard. We will teach you, allow us to take you under our wing.


the tryhard act was only in the first couple of hours when i was waiting for null to ban me, i stopped when i realised that wasn't happening. i'm pretty relaxed apart from when teenage faggots come on my forum acting like they just got linked from 9gag (which sometimes is the actual case)



SunLightStreak said:


> Besides I really doubt I could ever embarrass you..


probably not, i don't let much on the internet bother me


----------



## CatParty (Aug 11, 2015)

LikeicareED said:


> i'm pretty relaxed apart from when teenage faggots come on my forum acting like they just got linked from 9gag (which sometimes is the actual case)




yeah it's not much different here aside from the perceived age range.


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 11, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I see a lot of times that people will powerlevel to prove a point when discussing a cow; I remember someone posting in the Dobson thread that "getting shot with a squirt gun is not tantamount to watching someone die", exposing in the rest of the post that they themselves have actual PTSD.


Yeah, I'm definitely not saying that all 'powerleveling' or what's understood as powerleveling is 'bad' and there are different degrees of it. Like with a lot of human interaction, the boundaries are often unclear when something begins to really discrupt a thread or whether it's actually helping the thread. The question is, do you _need _to prove a point with that, will it help paint a target on your back and how far people will go in terms of making the powerlevel-y posts about themselves rather than the cow.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 11, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not saying that all 'powerleveling' or what's understood as powerleveling is 'bad' and there are different degrees of it. Like with a lot of human interaction, the boundaries are often unclear when something begins to really discrupt a thread. or whether it's actually helping the thread The question is, do you _need _to prove a point with that, will it help paint a target on your back and how far people will go in terms of making the powerlevel-y posts about themselves rather than the cow.



Exactly.

I have professional/personal experience which is relevant to the topic at hand - good powerleveling.

Let me preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking dogs - bad powerlevling.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2015)

Almost all the 'powerlevel' ratings I'm getting are coming from random shitposts that have nothing to do with me, not even my "non-serious" posts about how I fuck dogs and trannies.

It might just be autistics getting overexcited about having a new rating to play with, but if these fucking spergs can't figure out what the powerlevel rating is supposed to mean right as it comes out the gate, within 6 months it'll be just as misused as nice bloke ever was.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 11, 2015)

ED more like Erectile Dysfunction
@Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare @Likeicare


----------



## autism420 (Aug 11, 2015)

@Likeicare ur dumb and gay kill urself


----------



## GWash (Aug 11, 2015)

@Likeicare
@@Likeicare
@@@Likeicare

give us attention! NOW!


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 12, 2015)

autism420 said:


> @Likeicare ur dumb and gay kill urself


how ever will i recover from that sick burn...


----------

